# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  تلاميذ الشيخ العلامة سليمان بن ناصر بن عبدالله العلوان

## عادل الشامي

*تلاميذ العلامة المحدث الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر بن عبدالله العلوان حفظه الله
**لفضيلة الشيخ سليمان طلاب متميزون كثر منتشرون, في أصقاع* *المعمورة ولا عجب في ذلك وهو قد جلس الشيخ للتدريس وعمره ان ذاك واحد وعشرون سنة, وللشيخ كما أسلفت* *تلاميذ كثر**لا**يمكن حصرهم* *ولذلك سوف أذكر أشهرهم وهناك من لازم الشيخ فترة طويلة وهناك من كانت ملازمته للشيخ فترات متقطعه, وهناك من* *لازمه مع بداياته, ومن* *لا زمه قبل سجنه ولا أعرف منهم إلا القليل وسأتحدث عمن أعرف كما أنني أهيب بطلابهم أن* *ينبروا للتعريف بهم, ونشر سيرتهم وأن* *لا**ننتظر طامة تمر بأحدهم حتى* *نتحدث عنه, وهذا أقل الواجب تجاههم ومن حق العامة أن يعرفوهم لينهلوا منهم:

**1-* *فضيلة الشيخ/ صادق بن عبدالله* *صادق بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الهاشمي**,* *وهو سوداني الجنسية, لازم الشيخ واستفاد منه كثيرا وأولاه الشيخ عناية, واهتمام وهو من حفظة السنة كانت له**دروس في بريده في العقيدة والتفسير والحديث والفقه, إلا أن المدرسة اليوسفية أبت إلا أن تستضيفه كزملاءه, ومكث فيها* *فترة ليست بالقصيرة أخرج بعدها ورحل إلى السودان وقد نفع الله به, في السودان وله جهود**كبيرة هناك نفع الله به وأعانه.
**
2-**ومنهم الشيخ/ أحمد بن محمد الصقعوب** وهو من حفاظ السنة وممن بزغ في سن باكرة واعترف**له زملاؤه بالفضل والأسبقية وله دروس شاملة في العلوم الشرعية وله اهتمام خاص في**حفظ السنة وشرحها وقد ابتلي ودخل المدرسة اليوسفية, وهو عضو بمركز الدعوة* *ببريده.

**3-**ومنهم فضيلة الشيخ/ عبدالعزيز بن إبراهيم الخضير** وهو ممن لازم الشيخ وسنه مقارب لسن شيخه, وقد استفاد منه كثيراً وحفظ عليه, وله دروس وطلاب, وله اطلاع في تراجم الرجال، ومعرفة الصحيح من الضعيف, وحفظ السنة ومتونها, وهو أيضاً قد ابتلي ودخل المدرسة اليوسفية, وكان يعمل قبل* *سجنه في المعهد العلمي ببريدة.

**4-**ومنهم فضيلة الشيخ/ محمد بن علي الحفيتي** وأظن* *سنه أيضا مقارب لسنه ومن يستمع لشرح الشيخ سليمان لجامع أبي عيسى الترمذي, فإنه* *سيستمع لصوت جميل يقرأ متن الجامع قبل شرحه ذلكم هو الشيخ محمد له مناشط دعوية* *ودروس ولا أعلم عن عمله الرسمي كان إمام مسجد قرب مسجد الشيخ سليمان وهو من مؤول**الرؤى.
**
5-**ومنهم فضيلة الشيخ/ خالد بن علي أبالخيل** وحسب ما علمت أنه ممن لازم**الشيخ وأظن أن سنه مقارب لسن شيخه هو عضو في مركز الدعوة وإمام جامع أبي* *هريرة في مشعل وله دروس في العقيدة والفقه في نفس مسجده.

.**6-**ومنهم فضيلة الشيخ/ إبراهيم بن ناصر الحمر* *وقد استفاد منه كثيرا وحفظ عليه واهتم الشيخ ابراهيم بالتأصيل وقد عقد دروساً في**شرح مبادئ العلوم للطلبة وأصبحت هذه الدروس كدورة تأصيلية تكررت أكثر من سنة**‎* *يعمل الشيخ إبراهيم مدرساً في بريده وأظنه الآن.
**
كتبه* *الأستاذ/معاذ بن أحمد العثيم**@m_a_othaim*

*عندما نؤجر عقولنا لغيرنا نصبح بهائم بأشكال آدمية !**بريدة ..*

----------


## أبو جعفر محمد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## معتز ماهر

جزاك الله خيرًا .

----------


## دحية الكلبي

ماهي المدرسة اليوسفية ؟!

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

> ماهي المدرسة اليوسفية ؟!


يعني السجن، نسبة إلى نبي الله يوسف عليه السلام.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أرى أن كل هؤلاء التلاميذ لا يجمعهم غير التلمذة على الشيخ لا أدري أين ومتى ؟ وأيضًا التحاقهم بالمدرسة اليوسفية ، فهل يوجد لهم أبحاث محررة وكتب أثنى عليها أهل العلم المعروفين من أمثال الفوزان والبراك والراجحي مثلا ؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الشيخ العلوان حفظه الله من كل سوء ، قد نبغ وهو صغير وتصدر للتدريس ، وبلغني أن شيخنا ابن عثيمين كان يستفيد منه في بعض المسائل ، فالله أعلم . وعلى كل فهو بحق أهل لذلك .

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

ومن تلاميذ شيخنا العلامة الحافظ سليمان ناصر العلوان ايضا شيخنا العلامة محمد صالح العثيمين رحمة الله

ونسأل الله ان يفرج عن شيخنا العلوان ويفك اسرة

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

فك الله أسره ، وحفظه من كل سوء .

----------

